# Intel Overclocking Tool



## mac550

does anyone know of any apps that i an OC my CPU within windows, it's annoying having to restart and change stuff in the BIOS.
Thanks


----------



## tidyboy21

Just my opinion, but you are not going to be as stable when overclocking in windows. It's always better to overclock in BIOS. If you must overclock in windows, try these: SysTool & clockgen. Just remember, patience is the name of the game when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## gamerman4

The best tools to use usually come with your motherboard. I had an Abit that came with software to overclock and my current Gigabyte motherboard also came with overclock software. I trust the motherboard software over a third-party alternative since every motherboard is different and it is best to get one that you know will work with your CPU.

Regardless, it is always best to overclock in your BIOS.


----------



## mac550

cool thanks for the advice.

*off topic* tidyboy21, no way you live in cornwall too, sweet, where abouts?


----------



## tidyboy21

mac550 said:


> cool thanks for the advice.
> 
> *off topic* tidyboy21, no way you live in cornwall too, sweet, where abouts?



A small village just outside St Austell called St Stephen, where are you? Small world, lol


----------



## mep916

SetFSB is another software program, but it only works with certain mobos and is recommended for "advanced" users. As said, if you wanna use a software program, use the one that came with your mobo; although I do agree that entering settings in the BIOS is the best approach.


----------



## mac550

tidyboy21 said:


> A small village just outside St Austell called St Stephen, where are you? Small world, lol



oh yeah i know where that is. i live in camborne  no jokes please 



mep916 said:


> SetFSB is another software program, but it only works with certain mobos and is recommended for "advanced" users. As said, if you wanna use a software program, use the one that came with your mobo; although I do agree that entering settings in the BIOS is the best approach.



ill give that a try, the other didnt work  dont know why, vista 64 maybe.
i didn't get any OC programs with my mobo , prob coz its the LT and not the full board.

i like your avatar mep916


----------



## mep916

lol. Yeah, nVidia has a program called nTune for your board. If you value your components, and the data on your OS, don't use it. It's garbage.


----------



## mac550

mep916 said:


> lol. Yeah, nVidia has a program called nTune for your board. If you value your components, and the data on your OS, don't use it. It's garbage.



yeah i cant use it, if i try to put my chip to 2.5GHz, it will crash.


----------



## mep916

mac550 said:


> yeah i cant use it, if i try to put my chip to 2.5GHz, it will crash.



Don't even bother...


----------

